# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Cách format ổ chứa win!

## baloenglish.2015

tui cài win mới sang một ổ mới. bây h muốn format cái ổ chứa win cũ khôgn được?? bác nào chỉ dùm cách format với.thanks!

----------


## mrtrong181

tui cũng đang gặ­p vấn đề này nè.
nghe như ­mọi người nói trưa nay thì vào dos dùng lệnh fomat c: /s

----------


## toihoitoi

bạn dùng dos mà format nhá, cái này tuyenh cũng đã post hỏi 1 lần rồi, bạn tìm kiếm lại xem nhá!

----------


## haqn84

ổ win cũ của bạn là ổ primary,ko format được vì là ổ boot khởi động mà,thử xem ổ win mới là gì ,nếu là primary thì còn format ổ cũ dc còn nếu là logical thì chỉ xóa file winold cũ thôi,nên cài win trên ổ primary là tốt nhất cậu ạ.

----------


## tapcuoinet

> ổ win cũ của bạn là ổ primary,ko format được vì là ổ boot khởi động mà,thử xem ổ win mới là gì ,nếu là primary thì còn format ổ cũ dc còn nếu là logical thì chỉ xóa file winold cũ thôi,nên cài win trên ổ primary là tốt nhất cậu ạ.


mình hoàn toàn đồng ý với ý kiến này. tốt nhất là cài lại trên ổ primary key

----------


## arthome2015

dùng đĩa hiren boot, vào parttion magic, phân lại vùng, ví dụ như ổ cũ của bạn là c, cài win cũ có đặt là primary> bây giờ bạn lại cài win trên ổ d là logical> thì bạn phải chuyển lại ổ d là prrimary> c là logical> nhưng cái này sã ko ổn, mình đảm bảo là sẽ mắc lỗi, do ổ d của bạn nằm ngang hàng vs các ổ e,f cùng năm trong ổ primary thứ 2 
nói chung bạn dùng đĩa boot là bạn thấy rõ đc, vậy tốt nhất là bạn đùng dãi boot format ổ c cũ, và cài lại win trên đó

----------


## trangnt

bạn không cho đầy đủ thông tin thì các bạn chỉ mò mò giúp bạn thôi!!
bạn mới cài windows sang ổ mới là gì? windows xp, vista, windows 7?
2 ổ cứng dùng connector gì? ide hay sata?

đây 2 trường hợp:
1) ide drive: cho ổ mới và ổ cũ nối với nhau, set cái mới là master, cái cũ là slave. xong boot vào windows xp, chuột phải trên my computer, manage, storage, disk management, chuột phải trên cái ổ cũ, nhấn delete volume, xong rồi trở lại nhấn format là xong ngay.

2) sata drive: vào bios chọn boot từ ổ mới trước, để ổ cũ sau. sau đó vào windows làm như trên (1) là xong thôi.

không cần dùng dos chi cho mệt.

----------


## noithatductinh

bạn dùng đĩa boot format đc hết mà , cả ổ có dữ liệu nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) #3

----------


## annkhsouth

hihi cái này dễ mà .nếu bạn cài win sang phân vùng khác từ dos thì bạn xóa ổ win cũ ngon lành .nhưng do bạn cài win mới trên hệ điều hành của win cũ đang chạy do đó file boot nó nằm ở ổ cũ .nếu fomat ổ cũ là tịt 2 win luôn .do vậy nếu cài từ dos thì cho hiren'boot vào mà fomat .hoặc dùng lệnh của dos cũng được ( dos dùng lệnh fomat c: /s )
nếu là cài win mới từ trên hệ điều hành cũ thì file boot trong ô cũ xóa đi sẽ hỏng win .lúc này cần fomat hết 2 ổ và cài lại

----------


## tieudiep

đơn giản là dùng dĩa windows xp pro boot lên, vào trong đó thay vì cài hệ điều hành thì bạn chọn cách xóa (delete) partition đi, rồi format lại... xong!

fyi: 
dùng lệnh format c: trong dos chỉ format được ổ nhỏ thôi, ... và partition không đi quá 2gb nếu là fat16.

fat32 hổ trợ tới 2tb, nhưng lệnh format c: không dùng được trong dos (version thấp hơn 7.10) để format theo dạng này được. muốn lệnh này format với partition cao hơn 2gb phải cài chạy dos 7.10 trong win95 osr2/ win98 boot disk.

nhưng bây giờ ai còn xài win95/98 nữa, phí giờ phí sức.

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

dùng phần mềm chạy trên nền windows cho đơn giản bạn ơi, mình thường dùng 
*easeus partition master home edition 5.0.1*
đơn giản, dễ sử dụng, an toàn cho dữ liệu.
homepage: "http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm"
link cnet.com: "<a href="http://download.cnet.com/easeus-partition-master-home-edition/3000-2248_4-10863346.html" target="_blank" class="externallink" rel="nofollow">http://download.cnet.com/easeus-partition-master-home-edition/3000-2248_4-10863346.html"</a>
link mediafire: "<a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?tnntnnwdnmz" target="_blank" class="externallink" rel="nofollow">http://www.mediafire.com/?tnntnnwdnmz"</a>

----------

